# Talk to me about General Finishes



## Net30 (Nov 4, 2021)

I recently stumbled upon their primer or their Enduro undercoat. I was impressed for a WB primer. Sanded amazing. Sprayed super smooth. I doubt I will go around paying $88 shipped per gallon so I tried opening an account and they will be reaching out Monday. Is there any other product that is worth asking about? I know so many people that swear by shellac but I loath carrying a second pump.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

lenmar 1wb.200 $20/gal and you can get it from most Bm dealers. these products generally have zero to no stain blocking


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> lenmar 1wb.200 $20/gal and you can get it from most Bm dealers. these products generally have zero to no stain blocking


Are you saying the General finishes product has no stain blocking or the Lenmar has none?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> Are you saying the General finishes product has no stain blocking or the Lenmar has none?


Most of the 'undercoater' type products are mainly talc


----------



## Net30 (Nov 4, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Most of the 'undercoater' type products are mainly talc


So you're saying it's something similar?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Net30 said:


> So you're saying it's something similar?


Yes doesn't fuzz MDF. sands amazing and cheap.

GF is over priced for their products IMO, centurion is damn near half the price for their products for example


----------



## Net30 (Nov 4, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes doesn't fuzz MDF. sands amazing and cheap.
> 
> GF is over priced for their products IMO, centurion is damn near half the price for their products for example


Good point.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes doesn't fuzz MDF. sands amazing and cheap.
> 
> GF is over priced for their products IMO, centurion is damn near half the price for their products for example


What's your opinion on their CW1108 primer? It's being described to me as a bonding primer that's also high build.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> What's your opinion on their CW1108 primer? It's being described to me as a bonding primer that's also high build.


Its new so I havn't used it. doesn't block stains so I heard


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Its new so I havn't used it. doesn't block stains so I heard


Heard that also. But supposedly you can spray it on up to 12 mils thick so it's easy to spray and it bonds to most substrates very well.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> Heard that also. But supposedly you can spray it on up to 12 mils thick so it's easy to spray and it bonds to most substrates very well.


are you thinking of the 1107? that one does block tannin migration quite well


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> are you thinking of the 1107? that one does block tannin migration quite well


No, I tried the CW-1107 2K primer and didn't care for it. They say it's a grain filling primer but not in my eyes.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

monarchski said:


> No, I tried the CW-1107 2K primer and didn't care for it. They say it's a grain filling primer but not in my eyes.


I was also wondering about that ..I still feel the need to backroll my primer on Oak.. Would like to be proven wrong.


----------



## Net30 (Nov 4, 2021)

monarchski said:


> No, I tried the CW-1107 2K primer and didn't care for it. They say it's a grain filling primer but not in my eyes.


I found you can spray it thick. Like 6 - 8 mils wet. I guess I "thin" by whatever waste water gets mixed in from the prime tube. Worked well for us.


----------

